# lost hunting land



## predator (Sep 9, 2004)

me I was out bidded property is going for way more than it,s worth last year a buddy of mine lost a long standing lease he has had four ten years. last year lost it and you cant blame the land owner he got a $10.00 per acre incress over the old price how do people pay for this? question is why and how to correct it?


----------



## Muygrande (Sep 9, 2004)

The direction hunting is going in GA is very disturbing! If you've been around you know what I just went through. That's why I moved away! Now I hae access to 2.8 million acres within 20minutes of the house!!


Sorry though dude!


----------



## short stop (Sep 9, 2004)

SUPPLY AND DEMAND   .A friend of mine leased a 800  acre clearcut tract that you could see across " I called it the brown ocean " it took him 6 year s of time and effort to have something ----ALL TO HEAR" SORRY  LEASE NOT RENEWED." BEEN THERE DONE THAT  GOOD LUCK.


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 9, 2004)

Just don't bid,but then along comes an idiot that will.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 12, 2004)

> how do people pay for this?




More money (or credit) than brains. 


T


----------



## Timberman (Sep 12, 2004)

Plum Creek bid some tracts off last week over here, and one 330 acre parcel was very near my office. We bid 9.25/acre and we were killed. The high bid was near 14/acre. I thought we were being stupid at our price but everyone wanted it and it was close and convenient. 

With all this industry land going private, hunting leases are bringing a premium. I think they will continue to go higher. :


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 12, 2004)

Timberman said:
			
		

> With all this industry land going private, hunting leases are bringing a premium. I think they will continue to go higher. :



AND....We will all continue to pay their asking price   :


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 13, 2004)

capitolism at it's finest


----------



## Tom Borck (Sep 13, 2004)

We can only blame ourselves!  We  were bidding on a piece of property earlier this year.  We set a limit of $5 an ac and I think it finally went for $9-$10 an ac.  When we as hunters decide to STOP paying these prices then the price will decrease, but until then it will go up!  BTW, you have to take in account of tax increase, inflation, land values increase, etc...  So, I would expect that prices will increase to some degree over a period of time.  How much of an increase is debatable.


----------



## Junebug (Sep 13, 2004)

*A familiar tune...*

Like many others we lost our lease to higher bidders too and ya'know, I decided I've had it leasing.  It's just too much headache, heartache, and effort only to have it leased out from under you...start all over again.  I have really soured on leasing in the last few years.

I am now more focused on my goal than ever before...I'm buying my own.

Best wishes 
Junebug


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 13, 2004)

*Junebug*

Buy your own is the way to go.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 13, 2004)

Tampa, you need to check out my "in the middle of nowhere" place if you have a doubt that taxes are going sky high. My property taxes almost tripled last year. This year they jumped by over 13% again this year. There is no way I could get enough lease money to pay the taxes alone if I leased my land unless I had one hunter per every 15 acres and had them paying around 350 per person. And you can thank the 'sue happy' folks walking around out there too. Liability issues have a lot to do with whether someone leases their land now and how  much they ask for the lease. Trespassing and trash dumping have become common place. Frankly with all the problems involved anymore I'm surprised that individuals still lease their land to hunters much anymore.


----------



## DanSmith (Sep 13, 2004)

*hey tampa*



			
				tampaspicer said:
			
		

> I don't know how much of the property taxes deal has to do with some of this. I could be wrong with property around a city but out in the middle of the woods. The company that I work for does property tax notices for a county in Florida on the east coast. I looked at some of their estimated taxes for the year and the properties were split into 640 acre tracks. The amount of estimated taxes for these properties were around $1000-$1500. That's less than $3 per acre to pay for the taxes. Go figure. :


                                                                                                                                       I wish that was the case for me!! my lease GOES up every year!! IT must stop!! I really think that the deer lease hay day is gone.. On the way us the days of verry few being able to afford to deer hunt in the way we have in the past.. $$ hunts we dont ., we watch on tv only ... this will come to pass SOON


----------



## Junebug (Sep 13, 2004)

*I don't think it's about taxes...*

...I think it's about what a landowner can get out of the market.  As the landowner they have every right to maximize their investment.

There's NO DOUBT that as metropolitan areas grow, property is rezoned and taxes rise.  Here in Middle GA, unzoned AG and recreational/timberland runs about $4-6 ac.  But it's not about getting a lessee to simply pay your taxes, it's about maximizing your investment.  If someone will gladly pay $16/ac to hunt deer only, great.

Junebug


----------



## stevetarget (Sep 14, 2004)

*More than it's worth?*

Land can not be leased for more than it's worth. It may be more than you want to pay. We lost our lease this year because the owner died and his hiers wanted to hunt it themselves. We would have gladly paid more money but we never even got the chance.
If anyone out there has some land to lease or a HC in need of a couple members near Thompson Ga let me know.


----------



## meriwether john (Sep 14, 2004)

Guys I could demand $25 per acre for my timberland and still not cover taxes. 
I could opt for the conservation program but the county then tells me what I can/can't do. Had a 61% increase in taxes before we appealled, still taxes on 34 acres of timberland are right at $1000.00. I do have an alternative way to continue hunting in the future if anyone is interested they can pm me.  MJ


----------

